# Teacher in UK looking to move to NZ



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello

I wanted to ask some questions about our current position and where we can go from here...

Our EOI points in December was amended - to now not automatically qualify for selection and therefore we have been advised that my Husband needs to receive a job offer to apply for residency. 

Due to my Husband's work, he has also been advised that he needs to be in the Country in order for Schools to give job offers to Teachers living outside NZ...so we're stuck!

How does he get employment offers to apply for residency if we need to be in NZ first? 

Speaking to NZ house they said the job offer will allow for us to have a temporary visa to then apply for residency at a later date but we can't go to NZ other than for a "holiday" or with the expectation to stay

It seems we are going around in circles - unless we're not seeing something obvious!!

Any help as to how we can achieve the move appreciated

We have spoken to agencies that the Ministry of Education use and they don't think my Husband will have an issue finding work - it's just getting out here first

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

It would still be worth applying direct to NZ jobs - schools v occasionally advertise on TES, and otherwise its the Education gazette - just tell the schools when you apply that you are guaranteed a visa. My husband applied for about 20 jobs from the UK before he got one and it was before having a visa issued. In fact he started at the school for three weeks before it finally came through. A bit of an anxious time, but it worked out and the school, at the time, didn't ask to see it. Of course it meant his pay was held up, but he got back paid. Otherwise, you can come for 6 months, which would be ample time to secure a job - especially if you time it for the october - december main job advert period. 
BTW, where in cornwall are you?


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

tamarisk said:


> It would still be worth applying direct to NZ jobs - schools v occasionally advertise on TES, and otherwise its the Education gazette - just tell the schools when you apply that you are guaranteed a visa. My husband applied for about 20 jobs from the UK before he got one and it was before having a visa issued. In fact he started at the school for three weeks before it finally came through. A bit of an anxious time, but it worked out and the school, at the time, didn't ask to see it. Of course it meant his pay was held up, but he got back paid. Otherwise, you can come for 6 months, which would be ample time to secure a job - especially if you time it for the october - december main job advert period.
> BTW, where in cornwall are you?


Hi
If you don't mind me asking. Is your husband secondary teaching or primary? 
We have just sent off a preliminary assessment through an agency based on me being the main applicant as a primary school teacher. 
I have initially been told the same that a job offer would be needed, but they have services to help eleviate the pressures and stress of finding a job. If we use an agency I'm lookinh at it as a lifetime change investment. Plus we have been trying to gain success by ourselves for quite sometime now to no avail. 
If you have had experience with this I'd love to hear your thoughts? 
Many thanks


----------

